# my iron beast.



## 2 cycle freak (Dec 2, 2011)

its a 1970 white snow boss.i believe its a 20" and its got a 5hp Tecumseh.runs very smooth after some carb adjustments.shes got some rust but 1970 was 42 years ago!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*White Snowblower*

Considering the age, that's a good looking snowblower. I happen to like the older stuff myself, I like the way it's built.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice machine.........I like the bigger snow skids on it


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

nice and clean, FYI look at the #'s on the engine h60 or hm.. whatever 6 is 6hp 7 is 7hp and so on, I believe that is a 6 or 7hp by the carb choke design on top like that. Also looks bigger than 20" wide. Nice older unit!!!


----------



## 2 cycle freak (Dec 2, 2011)

twofishy4u said:


> nice and clean, FYI look at the #'s on the engine h60 or hm.. whatever 6 is 6hp 7 is 7hp and so on, I believe that is a 6 or 7hp by the carb choke design on top like that. Also looks bigger than 20" wide. Nice older unit!!!


the engine indacates its a 5 hp

HS50 67175B 8229B 

and talon,those skid shoes are pretty worn out lol bum im gonna see if i can find a MTD set to fit them.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

It looks to be an smaller version of my mid 80's Cub Cadet with the exception of the handlebars. Mine is a 26" model that originally had an 8hp engine but now has an 11hp engine. 

I really like the large long skid shoes, I would not replace them with the short MTD ones. Just weld or have some weld new bottoms on. Any welding shop can do it in minutes for very little cost. If they use good steel you will get many years of service out of them.

I changed my chute from the one like in your picture to a taller Snapper design.


You machine looks to be in good shape and should provide many years of service for you. 

PS I also love the older Snow blowers, Simple, rugged, well made, NO CHINESE PARTS. Except for the Japanese Honda engine my cub now has on it,there is not one part that is not made in the USA on it.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I have one thats exactly the same. Its a MTD Snowflite build date sometime in the late 70's or early 80's and its painted yellow and black. Mine has a 24in cut and seems to be much heavier than most 5hp machines esp. an mtd 5hp machine.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 2 cycle freak! 

If my eyes are serving my right that must be more like a 24" or 26"; nice machine though!


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

If I was going to restore an older snow blower and I had a lot of money. I would definitely look into a person that could "powder coat" an older machine


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> If I was going to restore an older snow blower and I had a lot of money. I would definitely look into a person that could "powder coat" an older machine


 Very nice machine here posted


----------



## 2 cycle freak (Dec 2, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> Welcome to the forum 2 cycle freak!
> 
> If my eyes are serving my right that must be more like a 24" or 26"; nice machine though!


thanks,shes a 24".i know its big enough for me for all the snow blowing i do at home.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

I like the look of the full weld on the impeller housing. That's never going anywhere.
If there's still fuel available for it your great-grand kids will be using it.


----------



## KerryAll (Oct 19, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Considering the age, that's a good looking snowblower. I happen to like the older stuff myself, I like the way it's built.


Um, I said that to my girlfriend a couple of years ago... she didn't seem amused..


----------



## SMFCPACFP (Jan 3, 2012)

Both of the old machines pictured here look well built.

Kubota B3030 Snowblowing on 1/02/2012 - YouTube


----------

